# Anyone Into Eldon Slot Cars..



## rdm95 (May 8, 2008)

Wonderin if anyone would be interested in a couple Eldon Slot car sets? Theyve been on Craigslist in my area for quite some time now so I thought Id ask. I'd gladly pick them up and ship them for anyone wanting them.. I just hate to see them going to waste.. heres the links if anyone is interested

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/wsh/tag/3961474868.html

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/tag/4011101400.html


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

The first link looks about like what I had when I was about 10 years old. Both look good, but I am not interested. Looks like 1/32 scale cars to me.


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

My brother and I spent many hours racing 1/32nd scale Eldon cars back in the late 60's and early 70's. I still had the track and 4 cars. Gave some serious thought to getting things up and running again. But, a 4x8 table is not big enough and I don't play on the floor for hours at 50 years-old. Sold the cars on eBay a couple years ago for more than I thought they would bring. Tossed the box of track last year.


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

I am the owner/moderator for a Yahoo Eldon Group. I will post the links on the group page.

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

I have several boxes of Eldon stuff in the basement. The plan is to do a huge sweep and purge of some of the other crap down there and maybe set up a second 4x16 to go with the Atlas HO 4-lane...

Yeah, that should happen around the time my youngest gets to college. Um, he's 8. 

--rick


----------

